# Current USA LED plus and single/dual ramp timer



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, 

Somebody use single or dual ramp timer with this light? 
Dual ramp moonlight feature is better than 12k moonlight from Current USA? 

Single ramp is compatible with led+ and 15 min fade on/off? Or dual ramp is better for that? 

15 min fade on/off will really reduce the fish stress? 
Thanks


----------



## ChadO (Apr 2, 2009)

There is an FAQ on the Current site that covers a couple of your questions. I'd link it if I wasn't on my phone here. The single and dual will work with the Plus as well as a number of other lights that meet the voltage requirements.



As far as the stress, I don't know for sure. I keep mine over shrimp, and they never seem to care about the sudden on of the light on a regular timer.


----------



## kylemartin88 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's what i've found:

The single ramp timer will work on the led+, but the ramp function WILL NOT work. The timer will only turn the light on and off.

The dual ramp timer will control two led+'s. The ramp function will work too. You won't be able to use the moonlights after the day lights turn off. This is your best option. Make sure to only use the six preset colors.

Clearly anything that will help mimic an animals natural habitat will help it thrive. 

Last, There is a new light being developed by ecoxotic that will have higher par rating along with ramp, timer, and modes built into its functionality. Is it worth the wait? I don't know yet. I'm currently waiting, but if it takes to long to get to market I'll have to purchase another led+. I love the light, but to get increased functionality would be amazing.

Hope that helps.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't want higher PAR, because it will need co2.

28 of led+ is OK. But if you need a higher light, better to wait if the prise is right. 

I found some info too: http://current-usa.com/ramp-timer-compatibility-with-satellite-led-plus/
Single timer will work too with the 15 min dim, but all cool dymamic option wont work 

Ps. Dynamic weather simulation won't stress my fishes?


----------



## rusty503 (Dec 24, 2013)

Excuse but the ramp function does in fact work. I have been using them on two different tanks without any problems. Now I will say that I am not using any of the "fancy" modes. Just using one of the standard top row buttons. Any time I want to use one of the "fancy" modes I manually switch into that mode and switch back before my scheduled ramp off mode time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

How about this light? http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=28127


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

rusty503, thanks! I ordered Single Ramp Timer.

It reallu reduce fish stress?


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

OK, it works fine for fade on/off.


----------



## jennesque (May 10, 2012)

I'll also say I have the single ramp and it works fine on my light..

I feel like it reduces stress. I keep hatchetfish in my tank and with the light suddenly coming on, they sometimes jump and hit the glass. Haven't seen this be a problem since I got the ramp lights...

And they aren't scared of the lightning.. I thought they may be.

I run two of these on my 75gal. I did find that the ramp timer will make the lights blink when I had it on at least one of the cloud settings, but works fine on regular full spectrum.

I keep one on a regular time which comes on after the ramp on and before the ramp off.. And that one stays on the cloud effect all day.


----------



## bellafarnese (Jul 27, 2013)

I have the single ramp timer on my sat+. It works fine with ramp up/down on the regular color buttons. Even though the dynamic lighting function s won't work on the ramp up/down period, you can still use them during the time the lights are on. Once I forgot to switch it back and the lights were flashing when the ramp period began. My fish appeared to be a bit spooked by the flashing. Also, I do think the up/down period is less stressful for them than a sudden light coming on first thing in the morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

It works fine with my light.


----------

